# How to Measure Like a Canadian



## CalgaryPT (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## trlvn (Sep 5, 2019)

"A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds, adored by little statesmen and philosophers and divines."

Ralph Waldo Emerson
https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/35...tency-is-the-hobgoblin-of-little-minds-adored


----------

